# What's The Best Spinner Decoy



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I have had the Lucky Duck with the hard plastic wings and I have used the Mojo full size and had 2 of the Baby Mojo's. I liked the Lucky because of the durable hard plastic wings, but I did break one. The Baby Mojo wings were always getting broken. I burned up the motor on the last spinner I own this week and need another. I'm looking at the Hot Shot Mallard by Expedite. I have never before used one with that wing pattern though. Thoughts?


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm not sure on which one, but definitely get the remote which has the timer to cycle it on and off


----------



## Cold Water Copper (Oct 10, 2014)

I picked up a two pack of baby mojos with the remote for this season. These are my first purchase of spinning wing decoys. I dont know if all brands use the velcro to close the battery compartment. That seems cheap to me. With that said however, they function well and I really dont have any other complaints. I tend to get set in my ways and stick with what I know and what has worked in the past. How well did the lucky hold up to the mojos? If you liked one over the other and they held up well thats what I'd spend my money on. My two cents!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I liked the Lucky duck because of the hard plastic wings. I burned up a couple of motors, but I was able to purchase and install new one's easily. The mojo's are riveted in and not easy to remove. I bought a twin pack as well, and one of the motors burned up quickly, the other lasted for 4 years. They both worked well as far as bringing ducks in. The mojo's were a bit lighter and easier to pack around.


----------



## duckilla (Nov 20, 2014)

Fowlmouth said:


> I have had the Lucky Duck with the hard plastic wings and I have used the Mojo full size and had 2 of the Baby Mojo's. I liked the Lucky because of the durable hard plastic wings, but I did break one. The Baby Mojo wings were always getting broken. I burned up the motor on the last spinner I own this week and need another. I'm looking at the Hot Shot Mallard by Expedite. I have never before used one with that wing pattern though. Thoughts?


I personally like the drake green wing teal mojo I have had a lot more luck with that then I have the mallard ones.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

duckilla said:


> I personally like the drake green wing teal mojo I have had a lot more luck with that then I have the mallard ones.


 I like those too. The only thing is, I know I would go through a ton of batteries, or forget to buy batteries. I need something with the 6 volt rechargeable system, and I already have a bunch of batteries.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Lucky duck for sure! The last 3 mojos I've bought didn't even last me a season, and I am by no means harsh on them. I bought 2 lucky ducks the beginning of last years season and they both are working great.


----------



## Hed (Oct 18, 2013)

My lucky duck has outperformed my mojos and baby mojos by huge margins... Way more durable in my case. I hunt mostly on water 2 to 3 times a week.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I have 2 mojos, one that is 5 years old, the other is 3 and they are still working. I think the trick is to lose the feet within the first two hunts and then submerge both of them at some point in time. Guess I've gotten lucky :smile:


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I ended up picking up another Baby Mojo today. I'm sure when I find the right deal I will be adding some more Lucky Ducks to the arsenal. I needed a spinner right now to get me through this season. Sportsmans didn't have the Hot Shot decoy I was looking for so I ended up at Scheels where I got the Mojo.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I have had nothing but the mojo branded spinners, so I can't speak about the other brands, but mine have held up well to the abuse I dish out. I've changed a few wings when they accedently got stepped on but other than that and batteries wearing out I've had most of mine for at least 6 years with no other problems. 

I don't even put the feet on them, they never last long. -O,-


----------

